# Your thoughts on the new Cactus v6ii and v6iis



## pj1974 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Everyone

The new Cactus v6ii (and v6iis - for Sony) have just been announced... and I, for one, am impressed. Early this year, I heard about the v6ii versions coming out (including their basic specs), and that prevented me from buying any other radio triggers.

http://www.cactus-image.com/v6ii.html 
http://www.cactus-image.com/special/Cactus-V6II-HSS/ 

Over the past 9 months or so, I have been enjoying learning lots more about flash lighting (I had a basic knowledge about flashes previous to that). I'm quite keen to buy 4 x of these triggers.

The fact that the Cactus triggers will work on all my current flashes, AND looks to be quite future proof (across brands, types) is very attractive to me. Also, as I want to be able to use HSS remotely, these new Cactus triggers have that covered too.

I have 2 x Canon flashes and 2 x Nissin Di866ii flashes also. I have a number of Canon DSLRs (mainly use my Canon 7D, though I also have a 350D and 700D). 

Would appreciate hearing from 'lighting / flash folk' here, on your thoughts about these new Cactus triggers, and whether others think they'll buy (with reasons) or not (with reasons).

Thanks in advance!

Paul 8)


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 6, 2016)

pj1974 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> The new Cactus v6ii (and v6iis - for Sony) have just been announced... and I, for one, am impressed. Early this year, I heard about the v6ii versions coming out (including their basic specs), and that prevented me from buying any other radio triggers.
> 
> ...



I've not used them myself, but if it will work across all your flahes and you can use them all together it would be a no brainer to me. Good luck Paul.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 13, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone
> ...



Thanks CanonFanBoy for your reply and contribution.

Yes, this is one reason why I am attracted to the Cactus v6 ii triggers, the fact that they are compatible with my current 4 (non radio) flashes, AND can use these should I add other gear, or ‘change system’ (e.g. go mirrorless in the future, or even change brand). My current 4 flashes will work with the Cactus triggers on the most likely combinations of system and brand that may be in the future.

Not that I’m necessarily wanting or planning to do this (I love Canon DSLRs at the moment, and am very happy with my DSLR bodies and EF & EF-S lenses). However I am keeping my options open, and the Cactus system currently presents the most attractive option in terms of future proofing across systems and brands. 

I would love to hear (read) more from CR folks in this thread, and discover whom have used the v6 (or even better the v6 ii) with regards to usability, functionality and reliability, as well as cross-brand experiences.

Regards, and also best wishes to you too CanonFanBoy. 8)


----------

